# Very sad not fish related



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I didnt want to mention this in any of my post as it isnt related to the conversations.
Fathersday will never be the same for me for the rest of my life .
My daughter who gets funny with me sometimes and wont call me for long periods ,but i understand with all my kids that sometimes life is too busy .
She called me saturday night and said mommy im in labor can you come to the hospital .
So i hung up the phone and husseled my butt (on the bus as the car is broken )was going to take a cab but thaught first baby gee i have hours lol
When i got to centenary(i get mixed up )i went to where she told me too and i entered the room and she was having the baby,the look on her face when she saw me was like a cat who had done something wrong .
She had a baby boy who died within minutes of cutting the cord ,Oh so very sad to see my very first grandchild die just so heartbreaking .
She let me name him he was born 1205 am on fathersday and we will never celebrate fathersday again in memory of my grandson Andre Costante.
I am just waiting for a call from my daughter today as we were supposed to go to the funeral home yesterday and she wasnt feeling well,she went into work today and then will call me to go with her to make arrangements for the baby .
It has been so hard to cry as i dont want to upset my daughter anymore then needed and have a great fear i might break down in the funeral home .

My other 4 children are taking it hard also ,although they have never been close and always bickering i was proud to see them all come together at a sad time in our lives,My youngest is 6 and she just does not understand why and wheres the baby and is totally insisting on seeing the baby ,i dont agree with her viewing and i do but it really is a tough call as it will affect her her whole life .
So please bear with me if my replies are \stupid or insensitive its just a tough time for us now .
Thanks for listening 
D


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

My condolences. Such a sad story.

Father Day - grrrrr.... My daughter 3 years ago father's day had her first heart surgery (she's just a little over 3 yrs old now). Last father's day my father inlaw passed away (stomach cancer) and then 21 hrs later my wife's grandmother passed away. Father's day just hasn't been the same in the last 3 years and probably never will be again.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear that C.
my condolences to you and your family


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

My condolences to both of you. Having a 2 year old has definitely gotten me much more sensitive when it comes to kids and the loss is truly heart felt.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

oh my gosh, my condolences to you and your family and your daughter...you got tears going down my face, and believe me it's hard to do that to me...sich a sad a heartbreaking story. I understand your youngest at 6 yrs asking about the baby, my little sister really didn't understand much when our grandfather/grandmother passed, we all had a really tough time 8 months ago when our second grandmother passed... she's 17 now so she really understands it more than before.


wow I just can't believe that, I know a lot of people who've lost babies soon after birth, my grandmother (who passed 8 months ago) lost a baby about 2 days after birth to a heart valve problem, donated the baby to the hospital for science, and within a year there was a cure/surgical but none the less a method to correct babies with that type of problem... needless to say she was unable to have another child - too heartbroken. My mom was adopted...her husband (my grandfather) had just refinished an entire babies room ready for the child, lost the baby while still in the hospital and threw out everything so that my grandmother didn't have to see it. very tough, she never spoke of it, i found it all out through my mom...

I really hope your daughter can grind through this devastating loss and have another child of her own. I hope your other kids come together to give her the support she needs 


god bless


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Kid's bring the greatest joy and the greatest grief.

My thoughts are with your family.

BSB


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I just feel like an a$$. You mentioned your daughter lost a child when I was there and it didn't click in this mellon...

My deepest and sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

dont worrie WTAC i understand men lol
Not the daughter you met tho oh no shes the good one in the bunch ,the one was sleeping you didnt meet her lol 
I was glad that you came tho ,and that made hubby organize his corner lmao 
We never have company besides kids so usually always a mess lol
D


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...it wasn't messy to me...neater than my office, workspace and car...I call it organize mayhem


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh blossom.. I am so so sorry to hear 

My deepest sympathies.. <3


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks a bunch 
Viewings are sun mon and tues , and i forgot where it was .......
giffen mac funeral i think on lawrence , gee im not sure tho really .
They said was best to go sunday as they cant embalm and decay so we will try and find it by afternoon


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

My condolences. All the best to all trying to work thru this.


----------

